# Solution to motor problem



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.evinrude-parts.com/boat_ethanol_danger_precaution.html

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/jun/13/ethanol-doesnt-mix-on-water/

http://myhuntingandfishing.com/ethanol-trouble/762/

http://www.practical-sailor.com/marine/ethanol-fuel-and-outboard-engines.html

http://cannons.com/cannons-marina-news/boaters-warned-ethanol-affect-yamaha-outboard-motors-performance/

http://www.fueltestkit.com/ethanol_outboard_boat_fuel.html

in short...ethanol bad for outboards!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Canoeman this will likely work for you, although I hate ethonal. (except in the form of Seagrams 7 Crown which I tolerate well) We don't have an alcohol free gas outlet here, but midgrade or 92 octane premium fuel will work as well. When cold it isn't bad, but on a warm restart don't lock your fingers down too tight even with midgrade.

Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have a marina close by get your gas from them. There is no ethanol in the fuel sold to marinas. 

It will not only allow your little gem to run properly, but it will store longer as well.

-T


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

